

The Problem with Airbnb - ebellity
http://bellity.tumblr.com/post/49355955347/the-problem-with-airbnb

======
claudius
Is there possibly a mixup between hosts and guests/patrons in the last-but-two
paragraph?

~~~
ebellity
thanks, fixed it !

